# Fuel Capacity - Welcome 75



## Stigi (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi. I've had my welcome 75 2008 now for a few weeks. I'm puzzeled by the fuel capacity. There was nome previous owners notes in side stating 90 Lt. The brochure for 2008 stated 90 lt. But every fill up I'v eonly managed to get 57-59 Lt when the guage and range show emply. It this a 60 lt tank or could the gauge be so far off.
I'm be interested to hear from other owners.
Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it is a 60lt tank that would be about right. Is it a Fiat, Alan.


----------



## Stigi (Jul 14, 2010)

yes it's a Fiat 2008


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My Handbook says the fuel capacity is 90 lt for the 100, 120, 130 and 160 mulitjet vans. Mine is also 2008.

Maybe someone else will have more information, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 2008 Welcome 75 and it is fitted with an optional 60 ltr tank. The standard chassis that it is built on has a 90ltr tank fitted . The purpose of the lower capacity tank is for weight purposes and is an option on 'free time' vehicles [oppossed to working ones I presume].

Over 10,000 miles I have found by experience that when the low fuel warning lamp comes on that it takes approx 50ltrs to fill to the brim. 50 ltrs gives a range of approx 300 miles.

Below is the page from the handbook which explains it.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

When we had the Hymer it was a 2004 FiART and touring round France we were forever putting in €60 of fuel it felt like every other day - we really appreciated this Renault as it is 120 ltr capacity - not too keen on the cost now though as it took £97 last week and wasn't even 3/4 empty nearly died - well my debit card did!

I reckon the 2004 Fiat must have had the 90 ltr capacity then as we are talking 2 years ago when the pound was stronger than euroine!

Greenie


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Contact Chausson in France tell them the chassis number ect and they will be able to tell you all about the vehicle I'm sure.
They speak english so you can phone or email.

Ron


----------

